# Replacing a stock on a model 70



## walkinboss01 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was interested in buying a model 70 that has a composite stock. Will any long action wood stock work to replace the composite stock? I just like the wood stocks better. If I get a gunsmith to do it, how much should I expect to pay? Thx-


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Any long action M70 stock should fit.  I would think that you would pay $75-125 for a nice wood stock.


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 27, 2012)

There are more than one screw spacing dimension, depending on the manufacture date of your rifle.
I haven't ran into it personally but I have read of others using adapter plates?

That ain't something I'd want for my rifle. With the proper stock, you can bed it yourself with an Accuraglass or similar kit. We have a local guy that uses a better product than regular glass, for about $100.00.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 9, 2012)

Depending on when your rifle was made, a long action wood stock should swap out with the composit with no problem as long as both have the same barrel channel.
And it is something you should not have to pay a Gunsmith 
to do, just remove screws and swap out


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 12, 2012)

You need to know the screw spacing.  Boyd's has a good page on finding the right stock

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/Classic-Replacement-Stocks-Winchester-Model-70-s/20.htm


----------

